# UV Sterilizer - Where to buy



## predaighter (Jan 7, 2017)

Hey guys,

I have a 6000K 30W LED lighting system on 50 gallon aquarium and now have a major algae bloom/problem. I really need to purchase a UV sterilizer but I just don't know where to purchase one from, especially since my LFS charges an arm and a leg for one. I looked on Amazon and found the AA Aquarium Green-Killing Machine Internal Aquarium UV Sterilizer which costs $200 CAD. Let me know what you guys think and what you would suggest.

Thanks


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I have one for sale. pm me


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I have one I will give you for free but the flow adjuster is broken. It still works but if you try to turn up the flow too much the dial falls off.


----------

